# BEST christmas present for laser addicts



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaZrfR8TpB0 

OMG, this is our answer to waving are arms around everyday just so our vizslas can get their fix, i'm still trying to buy it but its sold out in a lot of sites D<


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

If you put that on the floor in my house in the same position shown, my V would tear a hole through the wall in about 5 minutes


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragon, try Amazon, they have it in stock for under $18. I just ordered one.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

madaboutvizslas said:


> If you put that on the floor in my house in the same position shown, my V would tear a hole through the wall in about 5 minutes


i know, the same would happen for me, but you can position it to stay on the floor i think


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

nice i just ordered one


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Please be very careful with these types of toys. It encourages OCD behaviors and the laser will damage you dog's eyes if it is pointed in them. 

That being said, I have played with Reba using one and got a good laugh at her antics.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

dude thats like common sense, of course i won't shine it in their eyes


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I received mine in the mail today. Dexter goes crazy over it. Chases it all over the family room. Thanks for discovering it, Dragon.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

no problem, lol wow that is REALLY fast shipping, got mine like the next day, and my vizslas arn't getting this until christmas


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Got one for Christmas!!! Can't wait to see how well it works


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

My husband bought a laser pen thingy (not for fun with the dog, just boys and their toys!!) and Ruby (8 mths) is petrified of it!!!
All he has to do is pick it up and she's off upstairs!!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

^amazing


----------

